# Supplements to take to encourage implantation??



## Jo1564 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi could anyone suggest any supplements to take to encourage implantation whilst on climid? Thanks x


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Brazil nuts and pineapple juice for the selenium i am having lollies with pineapple in make sure it is not the pureform though only have the juice.


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

before ovulation you can dirnk pineapple juice (not from concentrate, so fresh basically) which is supposed to help build up the lining of the uterus. 
Also using a hot water bottle to encourage a warm womb is supposed to help, but again only up to ovulation time.  
Good luck x


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Lisymb said:


> but again only up to ovulation time.
> Good luck x


Hi Lisymb

Why only before ovulation?

Frog


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I took Royal Jelly supplements from Holland and Barratt 3 months before I started my third and fourth treatments as I heard it's meant to imprve the quality of your eggs. I'm not sure whether it was due to the Royal Jelly but in my last two cycles I had double the amount of eggs I had in my first two cycles and they all fertilised! I also started taking Boots own brand fish oil (*not* cod-liver) supplements around the same time as they were recommended to me by my Lister consultant as the best available.

Best of luck to you. xx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant remember why exactly, might be worth a google... 
I was told conflicting info initially and was told to use Hot water Bottle after ov to encourage implantation but then an old post on here someone said its bad to over heat the womb post ov.  The heat is supposed to encourage lining build up and make a nice warm cosy home ready for the egg. 
Give it a google you should find what your looking for xx


----------

